#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Zo creative zijn wij nog nooit geweest....

## bounce-events

Beste forum leden,

Dit wil ik jullie toch echt even laten zien. Afgelopen week waren wij in een discotheek om een limiter te installeren en zagen tot onze verbazing een krat in het midden van de zaal hangen. De krat was (trouwens nog steeds) opgehangen aan speakerkabel.

http://img256.echo.cx/my.php?image=voorkantkrat8bj.jpg

http://img256.echo.cx/my.php?image=a...antkrat0oq.jpg

Wij zijn erachtergekomen waarvoor de krat is opgehangen, foto's volgen... Alleen zouden we van jullie weleens willen weten waarvoor de krat dient (kijken of jullie ook zulke creative gedachtens hebben)???? 

DIT is dus PERMANENT

----------


## tuurKE

Het is zeker heel creatief opgehangen!!!

greetz Tuur

----------


## MC Party

Als safety "bak" voor de spiegelbol?  :Big Grin: [8D] :Big Grin:

----------


## soundcheckfrits

een bak voor de beamer in te zetten

----------


## Strat

Er zal wel een schuim en/of rookmachine in worden gezet bij special events?

----------


## AH

Het dak lekt :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

bak voor laserscanner ?

----------


## laserguy

om om te kieperen bij Miss Wet T-shirt verkiezingen?

----------


## Rv

ik denk ook de beamer hoor ... voor een kooi-danseres vind ik de bak nogal klein ...

----------


## Zinzi

prullenbakken heb je nooit te kort

----------


## soundcheckfrits

voor de volgspotter [8D][8D] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door soundcheckfrits_
> 
> voor de volgspotter [8D][8D]



Klopt! Via die buis mag de spotter er dan in klimmen! Denk wel om de valbeveiliging tijdens het klimmen (vast ook een speakersnoertje)! [ :Embarrassment: )]







> citaatIT is dus PERMANENT



Had je denk ik best wel wat verandering in kunnen brengen...  :Wink: 
Volgens de meiden in mn klas is permanent er overigens binnen 3 maanden uit. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Nu nog kijken hoeveel rechtzaken er dan komen omdat publiek het op zijn kop heeft gekregen...  :Frown:

----------


## B-there

Volgens mij hopen ze dat er ooit een eend naar binnen vliegt die dan in die bak gaat zitten broeden..[8D]

En wat is dat voor een discotheek?? Het is zo te zien een oude schuur waar ze vroeger champignons in hebben gekweekt.
Echt zoiets in de categorie: Wij knutselen hier alles zelf..

Oke.. als je het me serieus vraagt dan denk ik ook dat ie voor een beamer daar hangt.

gr

Bart

----------


## Overdrive

Ik ga voor de schuimachine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

me2

----------


## soundcheckfrits

kabouter die confettie strooit

----------


## tuurKE

denk eerder iets van een delay of zo, aangezien er zoveel luidsprekerkabel aan zit!!!!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## 999333777

ik denk ook voor een beamer,  maar wat was het  nou echt???

----------


## djbirdie

Beschrijving Hall Of Shame:

_Ruimte voor foto's waarvan je eigenlijk denkt ja euh.....
Die plaats je dus HIER!
Belangrijk: ze gaan over jezelf, niet over een ander/ een ander bedrijf._

----------


## moderator

In die bak bewaren ze het hangslot voor het geval iemand deze belachelijke constructie in de hall of shame wil plaatsen, die is immers bedoeld voor eigen gemaakte shamers...

laat ik nu het slotje hebben gevonden...

----------

